

The decline of the GPL  and what to do about it - SlipperySlope
http://fosdem-fontana.rhcloud.com/#1

======
SlipperySlope
Commentary at El Reg ...

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/07/gnu_gpl_forked/>

